# Muzzle 2N3904 replacement?



## Dali (Nov 21, 2019)

The Muzzle call for 4 * 2N3904. Tayda is out of them and I was wondering if any of those would do:

2N4401
2N2907
BC547
Source:








						finding suitable substitute for 2n3904 transistor
					

i have to make a portable handly lie detector but i was not able to get a 2n3904.What substitute can i use?I have searched a lot and get to know that 2n2222,2n4401,2n2907,bc547 can be a replacement...




					electronics.stackexchange.com
				




Thanks !


----------



## Robert (Nov 21, 2019)

2N4401 should work fine.


----------



## Dali (Nov 21, 2019)

Robert said:


> 2N4401 should work fine.



I bought some of each just after writing this.  At 0.05$ it's no big deal.

Thanks fro the magnificent support !


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Nov 23, 2019)

2N2907 never gonna work, it's PNP.  They way the transistors are used in the Muzzle, any small NPN will work.


----------

